# Subway vs. Quiznos vs. Mr. Sub.........



## Accept2

Which one? At one time Subway and Mr. Sub used to be the kings, but after alot of franchise problems, they seem to be beaten down by Quiznos. I'll say ever since Quiznos opened up I havent been to Mr. Sub, and have rarely been in a Subway..............


----------



## Mahogany Martin

I have to go with Mr Sub Accept2. Subway is ok. But Quiznos I don't care much for at all.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Accept2 said:


> Which one? At one time Subway and Mr. Sub used to be the kings, but after alot of franchise problems, they seem to be beaten down by Quiznos. I'll say ever since Quiznos opened up I havent been to Mr. Sub, and have rarely been in a Subway..............


I dig the Mr Sub cold cut subs. Quiznos I go to once in a while. There was one that opened up in Auburn Hills, MI where I stay for work. It lasted about 4 months and closed. Not sure what the deal was there.


----------



## Accept2

I have been to both bad and good ones of each, but around here, the Quiznos is tops. Its been opened for about 7 or 8 years now, and its always packed...........


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Quiznos hands down!


----------



## Xanadu

We don't have Mr. Sub here, so I dunno about that. I like Subway because they have the sweet onion chicken teriaki which is an awesome sub. But when it's cold out I like quiznos, because they have the toasted black angus. Quizno's gets my vote.

You should've added Extreme Pita onto the poll.evilGuitar:


----------



## bucky

I like Quiznos for their toasted subs, and subway for cold ones. Subway is a lot more convenient to go to where I live, however.


----------



## Zeegler

Quiznos is way too expensive. I will always be a Mr Sub guy. Subway aren't bad now that they cut the buns properly, but what's with the prepackaged meat? Quiznos subs are awesome, but like I said, too expensive.


----------



## Xanadu

I Huff Paint said:


> Quiznos is way too expensive. I will always be a Mr Sub guy. Subway aren't bad now that they cut the buns properly, but what's with the prepackaged meat? Quiznos subs are awesome, but like I said, too expensive.


yeah, their large is like $12  Plus you cant really pick all the stuff you want on it.


----------



## Accept2

Quiznos lowered their prices, and I always seem to get lots of coupons from them..............


----------



## flashPUNK

I'm a huge fan of the Subway specials. Cant go wrong for $3.10 for a 6" sub!


----------



## hoser

subway definitely...mr. sub is ok but they usually only have 1 kind of bread and their veggies aren't the freshest. I've only been to Quizno's once and I'll never go back. it's overpriced, you don't get to pick what you want on it. they burned the shit out of mine when I was there as well.


----------



## Zeegler

Actually, I have been getting pitas lately instead of subs. They are cheaper, and every bit as satisfying. Pita Pit is a frequent stop for me.


----------



## lolligagger

*Toasted tastes better*

I rarely go for a sub, but if I do then its for a "toasted tastes better" at Quizno's. I have to admit the Pita Pit does make a tasty snack and if I feel like torturing loved ones I will go for a donair.


----------



## YardApe

Well i've been to Subway and i like them, I've been to Mr Sub and dont like them, so tomorrow i guess i'll have to go to Quiznos and try them only to make it fair


----------



## Guest

Subway.... no question... (If I have to eat Fast Food Crap at all)

Quiznos is overpriced for what you get... and they don't support near enough toppings.... 

The less said about Mr Sub, the better....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

ClintonHammond said:


> Subway.... no question... (If I have to eat Fast Food Crap at all)
> 
> Quiznos is overpriced for what you get... and they don't support near enough toppings....
> 
> The less said about Mr Sub, the better....


Quiznos recently dropped their prices. They now only have 6 and 12 inch options.


----------



## Marnacious

Quiznos is good, but if you are in the Niagara Region and want a really good sub try Jumpin' Jaks just off of St Paul St in St Catharines. Yummy.


----------



## SinCron

Subway has awesome cookies as well as good subs.


----------



## Guest

"Quiznos recently dropped their prices"

They'd have to drop 'em pretty far to get me back through their doors.... and start offering more fresh vegetable toppings.... 

so basically, they'd have to become Subway


----------



## mick7

i dont like mr sub at all it tastes like old ppl
sub way is ok but i like Quizons better:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Seaners

Mr Sub is king. :rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I stopped in to Subway last night and had a lovely meatball sub on Italian Herb and Cheese toasted bun. Very nice. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## SinCron

Meatball subs kick!


----------



## Ophidian

It's all about Quiznos classic italian.


----------



## faracaster

I still like the old assorted at Mr. Sub !!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowRiffer

i chose subway cause thats all my town has for sub places


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue

I go to delicious Subway. I go to Quiznos if I feel like changing it up a little. 

....and I've never actually been to Mr. Sub.


----------



## james on bass

I love Subs, but still have never been to a Quiznos. Generally Subway is where it's at, though for a few years the only sub for me was Jack Spratt.

Nothing wrong with Mr.Sub, just haven't been to one in years.


----------



## Seaners

Can we now assume that Quisnos was a flash in the pan, overpriced food outlet?


----------



## powrshftr

I'm a WHORE for Quizno's!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!Drool 

I kinda like the way they upset the balance of power too,ie making Subway scramble to offer toasted subs to try and steal back a big chunk of the market.

A little competition works in the favour of us,the consumer by keeping big,fat companies like that on their toes a bit.

Scott:rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I have recently turned back on to the meatball sub over at Subway. Nicely toasted on Italian Herb and Cheese bun. Drool


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have recently turned back on to the meatball sub over at Subway. Nicely toasted on Italian Herb and Cheese bun. Drool


That's my favorite combination as well!


----------



## Coustfan'01

Quiznos for me too , but we don't have any mr sub in my area . 

Like someone said , they're too expensive though , like most fast food chains . 
I'd rather either pay less and have something just as good or pay the same and have better food and promote a local restaurant than go to a fast food chain .


----------



## fatherjacques

A Quiznos just opened lately in my Area and even though I am not a big Fan of fast food I liked their Rostbeef Sub:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Accept2

Quiznos is trying pizza until April. Its pretty good. Wonder how long until Subway copies it.............


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thumbs up for Subway.
Buns are awesum, toppings always look good, but getting pricey.
Riff Wrath


----------



## Graham

My preference is Mike's subs in Hamilton, but of the three I voted for Quizno's.

Mr Sub lost it's appeal several years with a "bad" experience. Subway is alright though I think they are all overpriced for a sammitch.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

OMG, Quiznos is the best!

Let's see... a tasty sub, hot, fresh, with tons of meat and toppings... (Quiznos)

OR

A plain ol' sub that gets stuck in a toaster oven that just dries out the bread... (Subway)

Hmm

I used to like Mr. Sub better but the whole chain is pretty much tanking. Most of their stores have now left the chain and gone independent.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I still say..... Mr Sub !! lofu


----------



## djem

Mr. Sub all way. Good quality meat as well as 100% Canadian. Not a US franchise like the other two. They also took the hint and started having some variety with their breads.

Super Sub with onions, lettuce, mayo, sub sauce, hot peppers, olives and salt and pepper. Then heated in a microwave for 1 minute. Been doing it since 1982.


----------



## GuitaristZ

Chinese Food pwns


----------



## Accept2

Obviouslt someone who hasnt eaten real Chinesse food. How is that Birds Nest Soup doing over there? Not so delicious is it?..............


----------



## Guest

All the Quiznos around here went broke.

Cause Subway beats 'em hands down


----------



## Mooh

Subway is my only very local one, and the one I generally prefer when travelling. Mr. Sub and Quacknos don't impress me much. When in Quebec it's (Subway) our restaurant of choice because we can easily get what's familiar with our limited French. Good salad and meat...all in a bun you can eat with your hands. No grease, no clown, no cardboard taste.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## violation

I like Subway, actually ate some like an hour ago (nothin' like wakin' up at 12 AM and sleeping at 3 PM lol). 

I've only had Quiznos once though... it was this chicken deal with bacon and some nasty sauce.


----------



## Budda

Subway. BUT there's a "but" with this: the employee preparing your sub has to know what the hell they are doing. I have watched people make my sub and it was plain as day that they did not care about making a quality sandwhich; they just threw the ingredients on it, wrapped it (loosely), billed me and off I went. Those subs never taste that great.

The subway staff that actually know how to prepare a sub, and take a little extra time (unless they are a seasoned veteran) to make your sub properly, make the best subs I've ever had. It's also imperative that your sub is wrapped tightly - that way the ingredients are together, and each bite is actually what you orderd. I've had Mr. Sub a few times, and it's never blown me away. A well-made Subway sandwhich is a great meal. A hurredly prepared sub made by a person who doesn't give a damn is as "meh" as other sandwhiches.


----------



## Guest

Subway. But only for veggie subs. Two reasons: years ago, when I actually traveled around with a band, I found it advantageous to go as close to vegetarian when we were on the road as possbile. First, it kept more per diem in my pocket and second, it kept me...uh...functioning at a high level. If you've done any time in a van traveling the country you know how screwed up all your various rhythms can get. The veggie sub was my ace against feeling like crud after a week on the road.

Now the other reason I don't eat the meat subs: guy I went to university with, he works for this small company that makes process line machines. All kinds of process lines for all kinds of industries are made by this little company. And one of the industries they design and supply lines for is meat processing. And one of their customers supplies the turkey loaves to Subway. He told me a 10 lb loaf goes in the line, a 20 lb loaf comes out. The line injects it with brine and other chemicals to increase its mass. Basically, make expensive meat go further by puffing it up with salt and water.

I can't eat the stuff now.


----------



## keeperofthegood

:| last time I went to a Mr Sub (two weeks ago) I was screwed out of my meal deal cookies. The advert clearly showed 2 cookies, and to just get ONE I had to badger the workers there. Nope, dead chain to me.

Last Quiznoz I went into they served my daughter tomatoes after being told she has allergies. I paid 21 dollars for two slaps of meat on nearly buns that didn't amount to much more than my dick on a cold day. That was 3 years ago, I have not been back, and wont be either.

If I go for a sub, it is from subway. 18 bucks and my kids and I all eat, and get full.


----------



## Rugburn

Quiznos is overpriced crap. Well, they're all overpriced crap. Quiznos came rolling into town a few years ago and most of them failed miserably. I think we have two open now, but about four have closed down. The first time I had one it was good, but it was $13!! The "toasted sub" is hardly worth the extra $$, especially since* everyone *toasts their subs now. In all honesty, I make my own and can't remember the last time I bought a submarine sandwich.


----------



## guitarman2

For a long time I was always a Subway guy. I had a Quiznos the odd time but never really liked them and they were expensive. I've come full circle back to Mr Sub and prefer it the best.


----------



## Milkman

I've had Quiznos twice.


They completely F%$ked up the order both times (completely different locations).


I prefer Mr Sub


----------



## hollowbody

Quizno's would've been my choice back when this thread first started, but lately with all their value options, I find the quality has gone downhill. I used to have a Quizno's and a Subway across the street from me, and I'd pick Quizno's every time, but in the last couple years, Subway has been my go-to. 

Mr. Sub is so-so. I like that they offer mushrooms as a topping, but other than that, I don't care for anything they do.


----------



## mhammer

If you're like me and you can't eat cheese, then Quizno's holds no special advantage. I'm not sure where a Mr. Sub is in my area, which leaves Subway. Meh. They make an okay tuna sandwich, which is pretty much all I get from them.

In the "Little Asia" section of our city, I see places advertising "Vietnamese subs" all the time. Never had one. What is different about Vietnamese sub sandwiches?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The odd time, I like to have a steak sub. I dont think Mr Sub even makes one, the Subway version meat looks and tastes like horse meat and the Quizno's is way too expensive. For steak subs you need to hit a local guy. Here in town we have Papa Vince and the signature sub there is called the Fat Bastard. It is probably one of the best steak subs I have had. 

But for the quick grab I have been stopping in to Subway lately and getting the Subway Melt. Its pretty good. For cold cut subs Mr Sub has always been my favorite.


----------



## cheezyridr

i don't mean to offend anyone, but trying to decide between those 3 is like trying to choose one breed's dog turd over another breed's. not one of them makes a sub the way a sub is supposed to be made. in fact, i haven't found a place anywhere near toronto that can make a decent sub or a steak. any of you guys who like subway or the others would crap your pants from tasting the real deal. you need to go to philly, or somewhere close, like wilmington, or somewhere just over the bridge in jersey to get a decent sub or a steak. ditto for pizza. nothin personal, but anywhere i've been between the border and toronto just doesn't know jack about this kind of food.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Dont get me started on the pizza. These chains like Dominos, Little Ceasar and especially Pizza Pizza amaze me at the amount of business they do. Pizza Pizza has got probably the worst tasting pizza I have ever eaten, cheap tasteless toppings and they sell like hotcakes. However, it appears to me that its mostly kids that go to them.


----------



## Rugburn

cheezyridr said:


> i don't mean to offend anyone, but trying to decide between those 3 is like trying to choose one breed's dog turd over another breed's. not one of them makes a sub the way a sub is supposed to be made. in fact, i haven't found a place anywhere near toronto that can make a decent sub or a steak. any of you guys who like subway or the others would crap your pants from tasting the real deal. you need to go to philly, or somewhere close, like wilmington, or somewhere just over the bridge in jersey to get a decent sub or a steak. ditto for pizza. nothin personal, but anywhere i've been between the border and toronto just doesn't know jack about this kind of food.


Absolutley. Montreal is an exception, but it's *Montreal Smoked Meat sandwiches *, not the same thing is a hoggie, Coney Island dog, Philly cheese steak etc.










OK I'm getting hungry.......


----------



## hollowbody

Rugburn said:


> Absolutley. Montreal is an exception, but it's *Montreal Smoked Meat sandwiches *, not the same thing is a hoggie, Coney Island dog, Philly cheese steak etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm getting hungry.......


Haha, me too. I could go for a nice Philly Cheese Steak. There used to be a chain that sold really nice cheese steaks in Toronto, but I can't for the life of me remember the name. They used to grill up the steak right in front of your eyes and throw some mushrooms, onions and green peppers on there too. I use to work retail in Fairview Mall back in '95-'96 and the minute that place opened up there, I gave up on everything else. They must have gone belly up because of overhead because the food was fantastic with great tasting meat, nice fresh bread and fresh toppings too. Too bad.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

hollowbody said:


> Haha, me too. I could go for a nice Philly Cheese Steak. There used to be a chain that sold really nice cheese steaks in Toronto, but I can't for the life of me remember the name. They used to grill up the steak right in front of your eyes and throw some mushrooms, onions and green peppers on there too. I use to work retail in Fairview Mall back in '95-'96 and the minute that place opened up there, I gave up on everything else. They must have gone belly up because of overhead because the food was fantastic with *great tasting meat, nice fresh bread and fresh toppings too*. Too bad.


I think thats always been the problem. In order to do it right, it costs money, in order to stay in business you cant really afford to charge what it's worth. In comes the cheap ingredients etc.


----------



## Diablo

I gave up subs last year for Burrito's.
They're the perfect food.

But thinking back, Mr. Sub never did anything innovative for decades, just played catch-up to Subway and piggy-backed onto Subways success in the market to justify hefty price increases. Very YMMV due to loosely run franchises.
Subway gets boring, and most of their menu is far less healthy than they would have you believe.
Quizno's has some really great tasting subs, but few toppings to select from, generally fairly high in fat, and although tasty, I find they're easy to get tired of, and over-priced (although they all are really).


----------



## cheezyridr

there are 2 places i wish i could take all of you there with me. one is called maryland avenue sub shop. they make the best cheez steaks in town. i personally prefer their italian sub over anyone else's but others may tell you to go to cappriotti's. cap's are more expensive, but they are sooooo good.
they make a sammich called "the bobby" it's pulled turkey (roasted actual bird, not the lunchmeat garbage) with cranberry sauce and stuffing on a sub roll. it's really, really good. have a look at the pics in this menu. i swear, if you go there and order a sammich, it looks like the picture, and all the ingredients are fresh, and of the best quality Capriotti's Sandwich Shop | Menu Items


----------



## Rugburn

cheezyridr said:


> there are 2 places i wish i could take all of you there with me. one is called maryland avenue sub shop. they make the best cheez steaks in town. i personally prefer their italian sub over anyone else's but others may tell you to go to cappriotti's. cap's are more expensive, but they are sooooo good.
> they make a sammich called "the bobby" it's pulled turkey (roasted actual bird, not the lunchmeat garbage) with cranberry sauce and stuffing on a sub roll. it's really, really good. have a look at the pics in this menu. i swear, if you go there and order a sammich, it looks like the picture, and all the ingredients are fresh, and of the best quality Capriotti's Sandwich Shop | Menu Items


I've had this before, but it was called a "Pilgrim Sandwich" made on thick sliced bread. I'm not all that big on cranberry sauce, but on one of these bad boys, it's a must. Capriotti's looks killer!

Shawn


----------



## lbrown1

that chicken carbonara sub at Quiznos is just about the tastiest sub I've ever had....but I voted subway...because those quiznos subs man...the good ones...theyre bloody fattening

in the end - its still coldcuts so still full of nitrates and all that....but in a pinch - at least at subway - and also at Mr sub...you can still get a tasty sub that, although it doesn't really fit the "clean eating" plan....at least has a lower chance of making you fat.


----------



## mhammer

Any of you folks watch "Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives"? Many of the sandwiches one sees there drive one straight to envy....non-stop express lane.


----------



## hollowbody

mhammer said:


> Any of you folks watch "Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives"? Many of the sandwiches one sees there drive one straight to envy....non-stop express lane.


As much as Guy gets on my nerves, yeah, those places he goes to always inspire me to hop in the car and road-trip across the states. But man, some of those meals look like they could kill you!


----------



## Rugburn

I saw an episode of DD&D where he went to a place that smokes various kinds of meats. They piled slices of turkey, beef, pork and sausage on a bun with some sort of signature sauce. It was so big he couldn't get his mouth around it. Guy asked the owner if they really sold these sandwiches on a daily basis, to this he said "somedays a couple dozen". Ouch...

Shawn.


----------



## cheezyridr

back home, when folks drive to the beach, there is a secondary hiway you can take to get there. it is dotted with these little bar-b-q huts where you can get pulled pork, pit beef, bar-b-q chicken or hot dogs/keilbasa/sausage for dirt cheap. some of them are somewhat questionable in cleanliness, but everyone i have tried so far offer excellent food for a reasonable price. 
but i will give credit where it's due. nowhere have i ever been, could you possibly get a better hot dog for a better price, than you can right here in toronto from _almost_ any street vendor. as an american, it's a little embarrasing that we have been so outdone, but i have no guilt as i gobble them down. it's probably my fav aspect of being here.


----------



## Jimi D

Accept2 said:


> Which one? At one time Subway and Mr. Sub used to be the kings, but after alot of franchise problems, they seem to be beaten down by Quiznos. I'll say ever since Quiznos opened up I havent been to Mr. Sub, and have rarely been in a Subway..............


You turned me into a Quiznos junkie, you bastid!! But they were better before they were everywhere - I know the ones in Orleans here never lived up to the level of that one out on Richmond Rd. we used to got to back when... Still, I can't remember the last time I walked into a Subway...


----------



## Steadfastly

I can't believe that many of you would be wrong by voting for Quiznoz & Mr. Sub.


----------



## Blueskidd96

Most certainly Quiznos.


----------



## zontar

The answer used to be Quiznos--but now it's Extreme Pita.


----------



## bobb

This could change the world of subs as we know it...


----------



## cheezyridr

i don't know the name of the place, but the guys at work bought me a veal sammich last week that was really REALLY good.
ton's of meat, a good red sauce, fresh roll. when i heard the price i was not entirely surprised at the cost. expensive, yes. but ohhhh sooo worth it.


----------



## LarryLimerick

Definitely like Subway the best!


----------



## Rugburn

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know the name of the place, but the guys at work bought me a veal sammich last week that was really REALLY good.
> ton's of meat, a good red sauce, fresh roll. when i heard the price i was not entirely surprised at the cost. expensive, yes. but ohhhh sooo worth it.


There was a place on Jane St. in North York about a block north of Wilson close to where I lived called San Francesco Pizza, later changed to Sinopoli Foods. They made the best veal sandwiches in TO. Their panzerottis were amazing as well. Sicilian style meatballs, pizza, and olives too!
Hope they're still in business. Hot baby veal....the best!

Shawn.


----------



## Chubba

lol...i can't believe i just read this whole thread...lol 

I voted subway - mostly for sentimental reasons...I would get a footlong spicy italian after playing hockey on a weekly basis for a while...and it got to where I was looking forward to the sub as much as playing hockey...otherwise, i can take or leave subway...though it's convenient and everywhere...

I like Mr. Sub and Quizno's too...though i also noticed their (Quizno's) quality seemed to decline some with the reduction of their prices...like it became more 'fast-food-y' (i mean it was before, but now more so)...

I would take Pita Pit over any of those any day, though....and a good shawarma place...who needs a bun? lol


----------



## cheezyridr

they tell me the name of the sammich shop i mentioned above is called california sammiches:

California Sandwiches | Toronto Restaurants | GTA Restaurants


----------



## Rugburn

cheezyridr said:


> they tell me the name of the sammich shop i mentioned above is called california sammiches:
> 
> California Sandwiches | Toronto Restaurants | GTA Restaurants


Interestingly I tried to find some info on San Francesco Foods and they were mentioned as competitors with California Sandwiches.

The Veal Thing

Shawn.


----------



## Accept2

I made this poll back in 2006. During 2010 I went to Quiznos once and Subway once. Ever since I started going to Farm Boy, the whole sub thing just doesnt seem so good.......


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I moved of the sub wagon a while back myself. My favorite is still Mr Sub but the closest one to us is not that close so... The local guy that used to make fabulous steak subs has now started using those steak-um or steak-up things that you can buy at the supermarket. So I have not been back over there in several months as well.


----------



## Sneaky

Alberta King of Submarines:


----------



## Stratin2traynor

SNEAKY!!! Those all look AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## mario

cheezyridr said:


> they tell me the name of the sammich shop i mentioned above is called california sammiches:
> 
> California Sandwiches | Toronto Restaurants | GTA Restaurants


I frequented the original establishment back in the very early 80's when it was just on Claremont during my college years. Their veal sandwich was just amazing after a long night of partying. LOL....they used to have a bunch of little old Italian ladies making them at that time. I can't believe they have that many outlets now.


----------



## ThePass

I had to go Quizno's myself......

They are expensive but good


----------



## Jeff B.

I've always been a Subway person. I tried Quiznos once when it first opened and wasn't that impressed. Quiznos only lasted about a year here in town before going under.


----------



## sulphur

Mr Sub guy here. Cold cut trio, yessss.
I think that I went to Quiznos maybe twice, meh.
And for Subway being sandwich artists, lol.
Art is subjective, I guess.


----------



## Milkman

Once in a while I'll grab a tuna on whole wheat at Subway.

I don't eat cured meats.


----------



## bolero

there is a sub place in hamilton called QUEEN'S SUBS who makes killer subs....he roasts his own beef, turkey, chicken & lamb. it is great stuff....not the watery processed crap meat at these franchises

queen & main st


----------



## butterknucket

I don't eat at any of them, and I've never even set foot in a Quizzno's.


----------



## bluzfish

They don't have it on their wall menu any more but if you ask for it you can get a Seafood Sensation at Subway. Yeah it's your usual mix of white fish and stuff like you get in those 'sushi for people who don't like sushi' California rolls, but on a fresh Italian herbs and cheese bun with tons of black olives and your choice of veggies, it's a pretty good samwidge. At least it's a better choice than a burger in the food court and is quite tasty and filling.


----------



## Moosehead

Subway is F'n horrible! I cant even walk into a subway now; I worked at a subway in Whistler years ago (brief 3 wk stint between jobs) the smell of the bread (if thats what you wanna call it) just makes me sick. The roast beef however fed me for the better part of that summer lol, and is not that bad but the cold cut trio..... stay away! Its the lowest of the low quality lunch meat. Was a shitty place to work but as a snowboard bum it was a good place to stock your freezer 

Quiznos hands down! Turkey bacon guacamole is the shit!

Mr sub is not that bad but doesnt touch Quiznos.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Raising this corpse because I am thinking of stopping at Subway on the way home tonight although I wish we had a Mr Sub on the way. Quiznos is low grade dog food


----------



## sulphur

Mr. Sub closed, then re-opened here again, now I'm craving a cold-cut sub.

I think that Subway has improved their bread, not that I found it bad before.


----------



## bluzfish

My fav Subway sub is the Seafood Sensation (it's not on the menu - you have to ask for it) with cheese, lettuce, tomato, onions and TONS of black olives with a line of light mayonnaise on Italian Herb and Garlic bread.

Mmmmmm. Yummie.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

bluzfish said:


> My fav Subway sub is the Seafood Sensation (it's not on the menu - you have to ask for it) with cheese, lettuce, tomato, onions and TONS of black olives with a line of light mayonnaise on Italian Herb and Garlic bread.
> 
> Mmmmmm. Yummie.


I hate just about all seafood but the wife may enjoy it. Maybe I will ask these dudes tonight about it


----------



## Diablo

All things being equal, Quiznos is my choice. They have better options around actual chicken breast (ever seen how cold cuts are made? Yuck), and they're toasting process beats either of the other 2.
But I generally find it too expensive....I'd sooner get a burrito or something.


----------



## doriangrey

Quiznos uses higher quality meats than subway...subway $5 foot long egg salad or egg and cheese omelette subs are heard to beat for value but Quiznos' ingredients taste superior to me...some of the meat they use at subway is like dog food...what is that stuff they call chicken? and the meat in the cold cut combo is garbage meat - fatty salami crap...


----------



## djmarcelca

Always have liked Mr Sub.

Since the Yankee sub shops came north, Mr Sub has really steped up in terms of selection. 

But if I had my choice, I usually try and go to a non chain local BBQ stand for a burger.


----------



## Mooh

I voted Subway but that was then and this is now. It might be a while before I return to one. A couple of weeks ago I bought into their 3 for $18 deal for a weekend visit to the cottage, ate one right away and put the other two in the fridge 20 minutes after buying them. All were veggie subs. The first one was the very likely reason why I spent my weekend on the big white telephone. I discarded the other two in sheer terror. 

Now, I wouldn't go so far as to paint the whole chain bad on the strength of one bad sub, but once bitten twice shy. I'm going to need time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## boyscout

It's not trendy these days, but some of us still like dancing with the first girl we danced with.

The Mr. Sub Assorted with onions and original sauce - just like they sold them to stoners on Yorkville Avenue in the beginning - continues to be one of the great "hoagies" anywhere, and I've had 'em all over. A Super Assorted is better than... well... better than everything BUT sex.

Subway does make a fairly decent BLT, a double-meat that is better than Mr. Sub's, but it's also a death-wish on a bun, can't do that often.

And Quizno's is an example of the adage that you need to win a customer every time because you only need once to lose him. Their prices got crazy and their sandwiches pretentiously fancy, and I haven't been back in about eight years even though I hear people saying good things about them.


----------



## Stonehead

Mr Sub for me, although they are becoming few and far between here in cowtown. I do like the Club Sub at Subway as well but when I get the chance I like to go to Mr. Sub.


----------



## davetcan

LOL, same here. Super assorted of course.



faracaster said:


> I still like the old assorted at Mr. Sub !!!!!!!


----------



## Accept2

Pick a sub, any sub, doesnt matter which place. How many grams of sugar and fat are there? How many mg of sodium?..........


----------



## Sneaky

Accept2 said:


> Pick a sub, any sub, doesnt matter which place. How many grams of sugar and fat are there? How many mg of sodium?..........


----------



## smorgdonkey

I am necro-ing this thead for this reason: I went to Subway today.

Some girl had her 2 kids in the store running rampant while she was on her cell phone. The entire time that I was in the store she spoke on her phone and ignored her 2 kids who were running all over the place, playing around with those portable 'lane' guides, yelling, one kid even punching the bags of chips for a stint. Never did this stupid bitch say anything to her kids. It isn't the fault of the kids - it's all on her.

Some may say "where was the Dad?". The answer to that question, I do not know. Perhaps he was with his new 25 year old girlfriend at a chicken restaurant.


----------



## Lola

I prefer Subway! I love a vegetarian one on their toasted Italian herb and cheese buns! Delicious.


----------



## Lola

smorgdonkey said:


> Some girl had her 2 kids in the store running rampant while she was on her cell phone. The entire time that I was in the store she spoke on her phone and ignored her 2 kids who were running all over the place, playing around with those portable 'lane' guides, yelling, one kid even punching the bags of chips for a stint. Never did this stupid bitch say anything to her kids. It isn't the fault of the kids - it's all on her.
> 
> Some may say "where was the Dad?". The answer to that question, I do not know. Perhaps he was with his new 25 year old girlfriend at a chicken restaurant.


I encounter this type of or lack of parental control at least once or twice a week. Where I work is right across from the local mall. I usually take my lunch break in the food court just to get away from work for a bit. Some kids are like caged animals acting out, telling their parents off or whatever and what the hell is the Mom, Dad or both doing? Sweet piss all. 

My boys when they were little never acted like this. Some parents don't even know what the word "discipline" means!


----------



## smorgdonkey

I hear you Lola. I should have hit the phone out of the mother's hand with a bagged footlong....like Subway nunchuks.


----------



## Scotty

smorgdonkey said:


> I hear you Lola. I should have hit the phone out of the mother's hand with a bagged footlong....like Subway nunchuks.


jezuz...this made me bust out laughing....awesome


----------

